# How many Pusedo-legendary do you have?



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

In HeartGold I have Tyranitar and Garchomp also a Metang , Dragonair and Shelgon.


----------



## Togetic (May 23, 2010)

All of them? 

Most people have all of them.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 23, 2010)

I don't because I suck.

I just have a Dratini in HeartGold that pat gave me and a Beldum from Steven in Ruby.


----------



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

To help out.

Talk to Mr.Pokemon in Heartgold he will ask for your Red Scale in exchange for an ExpShare say yes and equip the ExpShare to your Dratini and keep fighting the Elite Four. It may take some time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2010)

In SoulSilver I have Dragonite and Metagross, as well as a Pupitar.

Rambo, my Metagross, is my strongest Pokemon.


----------



## Mustardear (May 27, 2010)

4 Salamences, 2 Metagrosses (+1 Beldum), 2 Dragonites, 1 Tyranitar, 1 Garchomp, most of them EV trained. Yeah I have no life.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 27, 2010)

All of them...?

Really, what's the use of this thread? Everyone I know has all of them.


----------

